

Ask HN: What happened to the TechCrunch Web Tablet - st3fan

With a lot of noise they told the world that they were going to build a $200 Web Tablet. But nothing seems to have happened since those postings? They promised a project web site but it is nowhere to be found.<p>Hoax? What do you think? Anyone with inside info?<p>http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/21/the-techcrunch-web-tablet-project/
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2008/07/21/techcrunch-web-tablet-part-2/
======
gstar
Don't like to put down an Aussie, but it was written up on TechCrunch by Nik
Cubrilovic - the same guy who was behind Omnidrive
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omnidrive>)

Nik's past doesn't feature too many home runs - and with that in mind I
decided not to hold my breath for the release of the tablet!

I'd dearly like to be proven wrong, though.

~~~
avner
Seconded.
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/omnidrive_heading_for_d...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/omnidrive_heading_for_deadpool.php#comment-28206)

------
tonystubblebine
About two days after I saw that article I saw that Dell had added touch to
their tablets. Doesn't meet the $200 goal, but it's a start.
[http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/pressoff...](http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/pressoffice/en/2007/2007_12_11_rr_000?c=us&l=en&s=corp)

------
qhoxie
Despite the quick momentum the idea picked up, it never quite left its pie-in-
the-sky state. It will probably take even more community push before they do
anything tangible with it.

------
iamdave
Ostensibly,

<http://counternotions.com/2008/08/12/concept-products/>

this happened.

------
alaskamiller
I'm from the future. I bring you this piece of archival footage showing the
week prior to Skynet becoming self-aware:

<http://qik.com/video/156187>

